# Can't see ssd during windows 10 installation



## confused1111 (Jan 12, 2017)

Hey, I bought an Asus g752vs laptop and would like to clean install windows 10 on the SSD(256 gb) and not on the 1tb HDD.

During the install when I'm supposed to choose a disk to put windows 10 on, I can only see the 1tb HDD though.

The guy at the store said it might be because a driver needs to be loaded for it in that screen(so I downloaded the intel rapidstorage driver and put it on usb), it installs just fine but I still can't see/select the SSD.

I checked in diskpart and the only disks/volumes visible are the HDD, and the two usb sticks.

the SSD's model number is thnsn5256GPU7 toshiba

Thanks in advance >.<


Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700HQ CPU @ 2.60GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 94 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 16319 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070, -1 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 237 GB (178 GB Free); D: 931 GB (581 GB Free);
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., G752VS


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

|It appears to me that C - the OS is already installed on a SSD


> Hard Drives: *C: 237 GB* (178 GB Free); D: 931 GB (581 GB Free);


The 931GB of D is the 1TB hard drive is it not

send me a screenshot of disk management please showing these drives as listed above

http://www.howtogeek.com/226280/how-to-take-screenshots-in-windows-10/

Which one please


> so I downloaded the intel rapidstorage driver


----------



## confused1111 (Jan 12, 2017)

Version V14.6.3.1032

* Description * Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver
* File Size * 2.26 MBytesupdate 2015/11/13
* Download from * Global

from the asus site after selecting the model

The screenshot is in dutch, OS C: is: startup, swapfile, crash dump, primary partition,

I'm trying to clean install windows 10 on the same drive(C) that it was already installed on, to get rid of any bloatware.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Have you tried by unplugging the D drive and just let c drive plugged in. Once you finished installing your OS you can reconnect D again.
Make sure you first make a Windows 10 disc or USB.
backup whatever you have on your c drive (optional).


----------



## confused1111 (Jan 12, 2017)

I'm not sure how to do that but I'll try.

I already made a system image, put the drivers on a usb and a usb with windows 10.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Where is the install media from please

A common cause is this
If the media is booted UEFI mode it expects to see a drive partitioned GPT for the windows installation - that is your SSD and it is GPT

If however you have booted the media MBR mode it will not recognise the GPT drive for installation.

When you boot WITH the USB in you should see on the one time boot options key the bot from USB
Very likely one of those will be pre fixed EFI that is the one you want

If you have made the USB the wrong way you will not get a boot that will see the GPT drive as a location to install windows to


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The Windows 10 Reset may be what you want and doesn't require bootable media(in most cases). Read here: https://support.microsoft.com/en-ca/help/12415/windows-10-recovery-options

ASUS laptops don;t generally come with that much bloatware, you may just want to uninstall the few things you don't want instead.


----------



## confused1111 (Jan 12, 2017)

I'm trying the windowsrefreshtool, seems to be working.

Edit: works like a charm, didn't have to choose the ssd, it just reinstalled windows with no other programs ^^

I'll probably have to figure this out sometime in the future but thank you for your help in any case


----------

